# Cancelling Residency



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Thought of posting this on the sticky - but it's up to 20 pages already.

I wish to cancel my Residency. My card expires next month. Do I need to do anything else but just let it expire?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rofa said:


> Thought of posting this on the sticky - but it's up to 20 pages already.
> 
> I wish to cancel my Residency. My card expires next month. Do I need to do anything else but just let it expire?


I'm not sure - but if you're staying you still need to be registered as resident


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

....and if you're returning to the UK, the following link is for you!

Returning to the UK


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> ....and if you're returning to the UK, the following link is for you!
> 
> Returning to the UK


I'm neither staying nor returning to the UK


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Rofa said:


> I wish to cancel my Residency. My card expires next month. Do I need to do anything else but just let it expire?


No it'll expire - But if you are leaving you should declare it on the PADRON. Otherwise you can still be hunted for stuff you may not be responsible for. Might be unpleasant if you came back!


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> No it'll expire - But if you are leaving you should declare it on the PADRON. Otherwise you can still be hunted for stuff you may not be responsible for. Might be unpleasant if you came back!



Thank you - appreciate that - most helpful!


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

I understood that even if your (old) residency card expries, which has been replaced by the life long piece of nasty paper/cert... You should still go to the police station, pay the small fee and fill in 'Baja' on the form - so you are officially out of the system. 
I do not know of anyone who has had problems once returning to the UK/leaving Spain.. But I am waiting to hear of some 'jobsworth' in the UK who turns aound and says, 'You didn't de-register!'

Any tips from British Consul would be welcome


----------

